# blown strut



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

a while back i was driving about 35mph and i hit a sidewalk. someone was on my side of the road so i swerved. well now i hear a thumping when i drive over bumps. is my strut blown?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, is the wheel bent?? is the wheel still centered in the wheel well? is the lower control arm bent?? does the car pull?? and what else?? oh yeah, also check for underbody damage.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

no i havent noticed any of those. i just want to know if i need to order another strut.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

If that corner bounces around over bumps, then it is blown. Are the struts gas or oil filled?


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

no i dont think it bounces. i have no idea if they are gas or oil filled.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Are they stock? If they are stock, they probebly gas filled.

If they dont bounce, your ok. The problem is probebly something else.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

ok thanks. i dont know what that thud sound could be though. its kinda irritating sometimes.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

hitting a sidewalk at 35 at the wrong angle ought to break something, or do something noticeable.


----------

